# Skin Issues with 2 year old Golden.



## Kbziegle (Oct 22, 2020)

My 2 year old, male Golden has had nothing but issues with his skin since August. He had a hot spot in July that cleared up quickly. But in August he started develop scabs across his back. I took him to the vet and couldn’t figure it out- no fleas/ticks and the skin scrapping didn’t show an infection or bacteria. No environmental or food changes had happened and he doesn’t seem to be itchy.

We just switched him from Purina Pro Plan to Zingature Turkey. I’ve also started to give him medicated baths and cleaning the spots with a Chlorhexidine solution. The scabs seems to be less frequent but are still happening. Help!
















All the black circles are scabs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

If you regular vet is baffled, you may want to find a dog dermatologist in your area. In the meantime, it sounds like you are doing the right things by cleaning. Did the vet give you any medication?


----------



## Kbziegle (Oct 22, 2020)

Andythom said:


> If you regular vet is baffled, you may want to find a dog dermatologist in your area. In the meantime, it sounds like you are doing the right things by cleaning. Did the vet give you any medication?


They put him on Prednisone but it didn’t do anything but make him miserable.


----------



## GoldenGirlMinnie (Jan 23, 2020)

Does your dog wear a harness or something that covers his back, or like to roll around on his back a lot after being wet? My dog got a few that looked just like this and after a while, we figured out it was from her coat not drying enough before she would go into her harness or roll around like crazy on rough ground.


----------



## Kbziegle (Oct 22, 2020)

GoldenGirlMinnie said:


> Does your dog wear a harness or something that covers his back, or like to roll around on his back a lot after being wet? My dog got a few that looked just like this and after a while, we figured out it was from her coat not drying enough before she would go into her harness or roll around like crazy on rough ground.


He has a harness for when we take him outside to do his business, but otherwise, it's not on him. The scabs are near his back end and not near where the harness lays.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

IDK, it looks like staph but you said your vet did a skin scrape and came up with nothing. I would then second seeking out a dermatologist. I am not a fan of steriods and if they are working I wouldn't keep giving until I saw a dermatologist.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I would not keep giving the steroids either. I would find the root cause. Does he get wet and stay damp? When you bathe him do you blow him completely dry? I had a female years ago that was prone to constant skin issues and I found two things; she was hypo thyroid and she couldn't be wet. We started thyroid medicine and making sure she was blown completely dry and the skin issues stopped. Thyroid is a simple blood test.


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

Depending on how long he's been on prednisone and the dosage, remember you shouldn't just stop it cold turkey. You may want tell you vet you want to discontinue use to get guidance on how to wean him off. My boy was MISERABLE on prednisone as well.


----------



## kailee (Nov 11, 2021)

I know this is an old thread, but did you ever figure out what the problem was? My pup has a spot that looks exactly like that and I'm trying to get to the bottom of it. Thank you!


----------

